# Bizarre Experience with "Competion"



## bumblewood (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a very odd experience at my last Craft Show a week ago and I was hoping for advice on how to handle this situation if it comes up again.

I ran into another soaper at an event earlier this year. She came to my booth before the show started, introduced her self, told me how great all my stuff looked, etc. She was friendly, but did seem a little... intimidated, perhaps? 

We met again at this show last Saturday and this time she came up to me, oohed and aahed over my display, and said that she "decided we needed to be friends". Ok, I certainly don't want to be enemies! 

She then proceeded to ask me all kinds of questions about ingredients I use, what some of my best sellers were, what items work best for me, etc. At the end of the show I saw her as I was walking across the room so in an effort to be polite I asked how she did. She gave me the dollar amount of what she sold, which kind of floored me, then asked me twice how I did. On the second time around I realized she wanted me to return the favor of giving a dollar amount, which I didn't. I just told her I did well considering the small attendance, and my deodorants sold well, etc. I certainly wasn't going to give her an amount. And now after looking at her Facebook page over the past week, her product pictures and new display pieces are starting to look similar to mine. 

I tried to be polite, without actually giving away any information that I felt wasn't really her business. I've been trying to ignore it, but the whole situation was just... odd (not to mention the third soap seller that asked to take a picture of my booth that day too!), that I just keep replaying it in my brain.

Has anyone else run into a situation like this? Is there a better way to handle it? I don't want to make enemies or be rude, but I'm not going to give away business "secrets" (if you can call them that lol) either!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 25, 2014)

Try your hardest to block it out, be polite, but very short. You don't need to be friends, because honestly I don't think much good will come of it. Ignore her next time... Good luck on your next show!


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 26, 2014)

It happens. It's frustrating. All you can do is rant about it for a hot minute, then let it go. If anyone has to copy you or possibly lie to you, they are not worth your time or "friendship". If you run in to them again, just smile and let them know things are going just great.

I have a girl at my market (who sells something else) who keeps copying my and another seller's marketing ideas. They don't appear to be working as well for her - I'm guessing because we're all at the same weekly market and our customers are all sort linked together and probably can see that she's "copying". I rant about it each time I see her do it, but what can ya do? My mantra is "Its' fine. It's okay." Said with many, many deep breaths. 

Personally, I wouldn't be sharing too many details about my professional success (or not) with people I don't know or trust.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 26, 2014)

In this situation, would it be wrong to fib? "My best seller? Oh, it's this fabulous Bacon Asparagus FO."


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 26, 2014)

If someone is copying you, they are always playing catch-up while you innovate and edge the curve.  Don't give her any help in doing it, though - even to the point of being borderline rude if she asks for more information on what you do and how you do it.

Or tell her that the "Poo" scented soaps sell really well.  Honestly they do.....................


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 26, 2014)

And if she is copying something of yours, then you get to add a sign that says "The ORIGINAL blah blah, accept no substitutes!!"


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 26, 2014)

One motto I like to follow is that there are no friendships in the business world. While it's always good to get along with competition, many people are only looking out for themselves and will turn into snakes just to get ahead. I was even told this by another soaper who gave me quite a bit of information about soap-making.


----------



## bumblewood (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for all the great advice! I feel better now.  I imagine I'll be seeing her a lot during the holiday shows, but now I have a better idea of how to handle her, and others. 

dixiedragon: Hmm, might just try that one!


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think it's wrong to fib if someone asks me where I get my FOs. I spent a lot of time and money finding the ones that are best for me. I usually reply with something like "I use a variety of different suppliers" If they push it, send them to Brambleberry. If they're not so nice, then something like Wellington LOL.
Same with oils.


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 27, 2014)

whiskandbowl said:


> I don't think it's wrong to fib if someone asks me where I get my FOs. I spent a lot of time and money finding the ones that are best for me. I usually reply with something like "I use a variety of different suppliers" If they push it, send them to Brambleberry. If they're not so nice, then something like Wellington LOL.
> Same with oils.



I would sooo hate to be the one to cross whiskandbowl. I would also be inspired to suggest a retailer from Canada (I'm in the US), siting that a certain scent is popular enough to offset the shipping fee. :twisted: Then again, I'm a bad fibber so I'll leave that to the pros. ;-) Good luck bumblewood and I hope your next sale turns out way better.


----------



## bumblewood (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! My husband also suggested telling her that my most popular scent was something disgusting. I'm starting to like that idea more and more! lol!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 27, 2014)

I guess I am an "honesty is the best policy" kind of gal.  Next time she comes fishing I would just be honest with her and say you invested 100's to 1000's of hrs of research and hard work into your products, and while you are flattered that she is trying to copy/emulate your soaps you would respect her more if she came up with her own products.  Game on! She can either get defensive, apologize or walk away. Whichever, I think she would get the message. I'm sure any of your customers who try her products will be back ... money in hand.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 27, 2014)

My advice is to learn the fine art of politics. That is, be very vague. For example you said she was fishing for how well you did after telling you how she did . . . I would have replied, " oh about the same".   What ingredients do you use?  The same as we all do, coconut oil, palm,tallow. . . You know, ( insert knowing smile here).  Where do you usually sell?   All over really.   What is your best seller?  Oh it varies with the time of year,  location, and current fads. ( add in it's hard to keep up with them, isn't it? Again with that " inside joke" smile). 

The goal here of course is that she sees you as friendly and even helpful even though you really haven't said anything of any importance. 

Also remember this " The wise ole owl sat in the oak, the more he heard, the less he spoke. The less he spoke, the more he heard. So take heed from this wise ole bird.


----------



## bumblewood (Aug 28, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> My advice is to learn the fine art of politics. That is, be very vague. For example you said she was fishing for how well you did after telling you how she did . . . I would have replied, " oh about the same".   What ingredients do you use?  The same as we all do, coconut oil, palm,tallow. . . You know, ( insert knowing smile here).  Where do you usually sell?   All over really.   What is your best seller?  Oh it varies with the time of year,  location, and current fads. ( add in it's hard to keep up with them, isn't it? Again with that " inside joke" smile).
> 
> The goal here of course is that she sees you as friendly and even helpful even though you really haven't said anything of any importance.
> 
> Also remember this " The wise ole owl sat in the oak, the more he heard, the less he spoke. The less he spoke, the more he heard. So take heed from this wise ole bird.



That's what I attempted to do, maybe not quite as gracefully. I will practice, and hopefully if we meet again I can be even more vague. Thanks! And I love the quote!!


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 28, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I would sooo hate to be the one to cross whiskandbowl. I would also be inspired to suggest a retailer from Canada (I'm in the US), siting that a certain scent is popular enough to offset the shipping fee. :twisted: Then again, I'm a bad fibber so I'll leave that to the pros. ;-) Good luck bumblewood and I hope your next sale turns out way better.



LOL I've never actually had to do such a thing, thankfully! Haha I like your idea though!


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 28, 2014)

It's hard, but you have to get used to it since it seems there's a new soaper on the block every week now.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 28, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If someone is copying you, they are always playing catch-up while you innovate and edge the curve.  Don't give her any help in doing it, though - even to the point of being borderline rude if she asks for more information on what you do and how you do it.
> 
> Or tell her that the "Poo" scented soaps sell really well.  Honestly they do.....................



Copying is the best form of flattery. Must mean you're doing something right.


----------



## Spice (Aug 30, 2014)

people that copy others have no imagination of their own. I go looking at other's booth to get ideas, but the ideas I get is to get something similar or equal to, the not same exact. Be proud to know you have a product that others like and would want to have.


----------

